# Vacmaster Repair



## rexster314 (Feb 13, 2018)

The proximity sensor went out on my Vacmaster sealer couple of weeks ago. The replacement came in yesterday and I replaced it today.


----------



## tallbm (Feb 13, 2018)

Chamber sealer?


----------



## rexster314 (Feb 13, 2018)

Yes


----------



## tallbm (Feb 13, 2018)

I kind of wish I had a chamber sealer but I live with my good ol suction one.
Glad to hear you got it fixed.
How large of an item can you seal, would ribs or a brisket be too large?


----------



## rexster314 (Feb 13, 2018)

I can put a 20lb brisket in with no problems. Ribs are usually cut in half before sealing


----------



## tallbm (Feb 13, 2018)

rexster314 said:


> I can put a 20lb brisket in with no problems. Ribs are usually cut in half before sealing


Nice!


----------

